# Is this competition for the 'D'?



## Mathlete (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the worst name for a car EVER! But, the combo of RWD and turbo diesel seems familiar... 
http://jalopnik.com/5942668/cumstang-is-the-worst-name-for-a-car-ever


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

> Is this competition for the 'D'?


Lord no.

I'd take ANY bmw diesel offering over that any day.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Those turbos spooling up sound pretty cool. :rofl:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Hilarious... shall we call it a ******* 335d? Gotta love it!

PL


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Bring it on!
But just incase it out drags the D I'd better wear a gas mask to protect from the exhaust soot of the Cumstang!LOL!
Then I'd also have to wash and polish my Alpine White D!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

eeehhaaahhh!!! I reckon this would look great in my barnyard!!! yep Jethro this is it!!!


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I wonder what his times were?


----------

